# Zoey, just napping



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I haven't posted in a long time so I thought I would put this in.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Awwwww she looks adorable


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd like to cuddle up there!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh how sweet is she????


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks like a princess Kay!! I love her!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Zoey you are a such a sweet little girl!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww she is so sweet! x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

She's a little snowball !


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL WHERE IS SHE ! 
lol no i'm play'n cute pic


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awwww, she's gorgeous


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is just as sweet as ever..xoxox Zoey !


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Zoey melts my heart!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

she is so unbelievably beautiful


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awe now that is too cute!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

How cute is she, I can hardly bare it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw zoey i love your xmas bear! look at you sleeping so soundly, so cute!  loving the outfit too!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't realise how WHITE she is 

x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Nawwww she has to be one of the most gorgeous chi's i have ever seen  i want a Zoey..................................


----------



## Chloe's mommy (Dec 8, 2009)

omg she is adorable, i was looking through older posts of her and i also love the ones of Zoey and your pitbull. please post more pics of your snowwhite princesss


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Little angel


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is just beautiful!!
You should post way more photos of her!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, Zoey is such a dainty and beautiful little one.. That is the sweetest photo of her, would love to see more..


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is lovely, we need to see more pics of her. She is just adorable.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Zoey is the perfect little snowball. I love her all curled up and sleeping.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all so much for all the kind words about my little Zoey. I have not been taking alot of photos lately. I bought a new camera but it is to advanced for me so I need to get a point and shoot so I can take more photos....I love all the photos of all the beautiful chis on here. We all have good looking chis that's for sure... 
Thanks again.. Kay & Zoey


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what a princess!


----------

